# Say hello to Darcy!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's adorable! It's a good thing I don't hang out near any foster homes.


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

Awwwwwwww bless her she is soooooo sweet


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a cutie pie! I'm so glad she's fully recovered, parvo is nasty stuff.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She is so cute! Did her tail have an accident, or is it the photo that makes it look short? In any case, she is an adorable little girl.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> She is so cute! Did her tail have an accident, or is it the photo that makes it look short? In any case, she is an adorable little girl.


It's just the angle of the picture, she has a normal length tail.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She looks like a feisty little girl. Guess that's a good thing when fighting that nasty parvo.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG.... I'm having a major cute attack !!!! What a sweetie.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG! Uh oh! Oh dear! What a complete lil princess!!! When do I get to come get licks??????

- Brandon


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a little cutie. I love those curly cue ears.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

She is such a cutie!!! I'm sure she'll find her forever home soon


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> OMG! Uh oh! Oh dear! What a complete lil princess!!! When do I get to come get licks??????
> 
> - Brandon


OMG Brandon, if you get to go visit, you'll get to smell PUPPY BREATH !!!!!! I'm green with envy.


----------



## janni518 (Oct 13, 2008)

What a darling sweetie face!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

**sniffs** Yep shes a puppy alright. Oh goodness what an adorable lil girl. I be Lilah is being a good patient foster mommie to her.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*GOOD LUCK IN FINDING YOUR FOREVER HOME *
*SWEET BABY GIRL*










​


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Look at that face - ADORABLE!!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

She has the cutest face!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Darcy*

Darcy is A DOLL BABY!!

Love her!!!:wave:


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

You are soooooooooooooooooo fortunate that you live about 2000 miles away from PA. Otherwise, we'd be guilty of puppy-napping!

We're considering getting a third Golden, preferably female, preferably young--sometime next year. 

Next year...........:crossfing

<sigh>

SJ


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness. She is too sweet!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello Darcy! You are darling! Good luck on a forever home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh she is a real sweetie and love that red color of her. She looks like she has some real spunk. She probably does to be able to fight that nasty disease. I bet she will have a furever home real soon.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Now that's about the sweetest face I've seen yet. Good thing there's a few states between us.....


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

OMG if I were allowed I'd snatch that baby up!!! She's beautiful!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

what a cutie..... love her color.....glad to hear she recovered from the parvo.


----------

